# Kindle vs real book



## ALB2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Was having a chat with my friend about the merits of e-books. I was wondering how people here feel about kindles or other e book devices vs a "real" book


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

I like them both. I'm pretty much out of space for real books, I have so many. I seem to be able to read equally well on both of them (so long as it is the Kindle with the e-ink display; I don't like reading on an LCD).


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree, I have shelves of books getting dusty. Kindle is really handy to take to work or holiday and with all the free books its handy.

There is something nice about a new book though. But I love my kindle


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

I do like both as well. There is something more intimate about a book, somehow. But my Kindle travels nicely with a large number of books on it.

I suspect at some point eBooks will be the norm and having a bunch of paperback books around will be kind of like people having vinyl, now. It will be done, but it will be something collectors do.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 10, 2012)

I will always adore printed books, and I can't think of a better way to 'decorate' - in my opinion there's nothing that looks better than rows and stacks of books around the place.

However, I (used to) travel a lot. I literally broke my suitcase the first time I was in the UK because it was too heavy with books. For the last few years I've been ill with a thing called 'Ross River', which (among other things) effects the joints in my hands, making it hard to hold a book that's 200+ pages. Reading on the iPad or Kindle means I can read anything again. I also generally flick between three or four books as I review for a publisher, judge for the Australian Aurealis Awards, and join book clubs - this means I don't have to lug around all the books or try to pick which one I'll feel like reading over lunch.

My father easily reads four or five books a week, and Mum used to have to go to the library once or twice a week for him. Now he has my old iPad and he only puts it down to drive, sleep, and for it to charge. Now he's probably reading six books a week. His eyes are also pretty bad and even the 'large print' books weren't really large enough for him - now he has no trouble reading.

So while I adore printed books, and I will always have my thousands stacked around the house and in storage since I can't stand the thought of selling or giving them away... eBooks are really handy for those who travel, or those who are ill. Really, really handy. When I first got sick, I managed maybe two books in three months. Now I'm back to 120+ a year.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

You'd like my home office, Kelise. Books occupy every space along the walls. When I hit around 1500 books or so I realized I had a serious space problem. I have some in storage (since I won't sell them), and now I'm going about half Kindle / half paper.


----------



## Chime85 (Jun 10, 2012)

I must confess, I am a book lover in this sense. As handy as e-books and kindles are, I cannot do without the familiar thumbed page. I will be one to buy the printed word until it dies out. 

x


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 11, 2012)

I haven't bought a physical book in a couple of years now. Everything I buy is on Kindle. I've read hundreds (perhaps thousands) of physical books in my life, but for me, the experience is in the story, not the medium. I read the entirety of A Song of Ice and Fire on my Kindle (actually, I read book 5 on my phone!) and I doubt very much I would have enjoyed it more had it been on printed paper.

To me, ebooks are worth it just for the fact that they break the traditional publishing industry's stranglehold on distribution.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 11, 2012)

I like both as well.  It's kind of like asking "which do you like more, steak or chicken?"  Well, I like both.  The Kindle is more convenient for me to carry around, since I take lots of public transportation.  Also, when I used to fly, I always would pack like seven or eight books for my flight.  I haven't got a chance yet, but when I fly next time, the Kindle is coming only.

So I'd say for people who are on the move a lot, the Kindle is awesome.  But, I'm not throwing away my books yet.  Although they do crowd my place up.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 11, 2012)

I like real books more, but I am just getting used to e-books so who knows.
I am writing on my Ipad by the way. Really handy.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

I still have shelves of books, often out of print ones not available yet on kindle. I do think kindle is not so good for illustrations but overall I love it. I find it far easier to carry. Downloading is instantaneous and cheaper. 

I agree there is something nice about a "real book" and all those lovely first editions and signed copies cannot really make an appearance on kindle.  I also can 't really read in the bath

I would not, howvere get rid of my kindle and now I tend to buy e-books unless its an author I really like or something takes my fancy. We don't have space for more shelves. 

ALB2012
the Light beyond the Storm
The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 11, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> I agree there is something nice about a "real book" and all those lovely first editions and signed copies cannot really make an appearance on kindle.  I also can 't really read in the bath



Put the kindle in a gallon Ziploc bag.  (This is what my wife does frequently.)


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

hahaha good plan.

I need to get one of those little lights too. My partner has one


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 11, 2012)

I have lots of printed books in my office but once I got my iPad they went to the wayside.

I much prefer reading on the iPad. Unlike some, I like the screen. The backlight is nice for reading when the wifey sleeps.

I actually read a lot more now that I have the iPad. Free trials of books, reviews, instant purchasing which means I'm not in a bookstore for hours a week looking for my next reads.


----------

